# Does anybody live in south Florida



## headhunter954 (Jun 11, 2011)

I looking for a buddy thats lives down here so we can fish . im new to freshwater so do know where to go or how to get around in the glades and stuff like that so If anybody can help it will be great thanks


----------



## fish devil (Jun 11, 2011)

:twisted: Watch out for the GATORS down there.


----------



## lbursell (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope, I'm in North Texas. But according to National Geographic, in South Florida, you don't just need to watch out for gators; there's also lots of 12 - 14 foot long pythons (one caught was 21 feet), tegu lizards (way oversized iguanas, carnivorous, with big teeth and bad attitudes, very aggressive), herds of wild hogs, water mocassins, rattlesnakes, coral snakes, Florida panthers, Asian snakeheads, skeeters and skunk apes (Southern sasquatch).

Take away the skeeters and it sounds like a pretty fun place to me.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 15, 2011)

headhunter; where do you live? im in Boca Raton


----------



## BassinChris (Jun 16, 2011)

I live in Okeechobee. you can fish anywhere down here in the south.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

What has 2 thumbs and is jealous? This guy! Dang Dude, south FL is where its at, not too many places you can catch a billion different species of trophy fish within 20 minutes of each other. Have fun Man, and catch a Snakehead for me!


----------



## headhunter954 (Jun 18, 2011)

yea will do and it is great down here lot of fish all over the place im a saltwater guy just trying to fid somebody to do some freshwater fishing/hunting with me..


----------

